# General > Recipes >  cauliflower/brocoli soup

## sjr014

Would love a recipe for cauliflower or brocoli soup or both combined?!

----------


## sweetpea

I just boil up the collie or broccoli in stock with chopped onion and a couple of tatties and a few bits of thyme, then wizz it together in a blender and add ceam or stilton or both, or none, whatever you like
sweetpea :Smile:

----------


## Piglet

1 Cauliflower 
600ml (1 pint) Vegetable or Chicken Stock 
300ml (½ pint) Milk 
150ml (¼ pint) Cream 
2 Leeks 
1 small Onion 
2-3 Garlic Cloves 
25g (1oz) Butter 
15g (½oz) Fresh Thyme or Tarragon 
Bay Leaf 
Nutmeg 
Parsley 
Ground White Pepper 

Chop the leeks, onion and garlic. 
Sauté in melted butter until the onions are transparent. 
Cut up the cauliflower 
Place the cauliflower, thyme or tarragon and bay leaf in a saucepan. 
Simmer in the stock and milk until the cauliflower is soft. 
Remove the bay leaf and liquidise or sieve to a smooth puree. 
Stir in the cream. 
Garnish with cauliflower florets and chopped parsley.

----------


## Piglet

1 broccoli head, cut into florets
1 chicken stock cube
salt
freshly ground black pepper
120ml/4fl oz double cream


Heat approximately 290ml/0.5 pint of water in a medium pan until boiling. 
 Boil the broccoli for 3-4 minutes.
Crumble in the chicken stock and simmer for 7-8 minutes, or until the broccoli is tender.
Season to taste and pour in the cream.
Transfer the soup to a blender and blend together until smooth.
Pour the soup back into the pan and re-heat.
Ladle the soup into bowls and serve at once.

----------


## wicker

i put a bit of red pepper through my cauliflower soup one time and only roughly blitzed it, was tasty.

I wouldnt normally put the cream into the soup either i would serve the soup and then put a wee bit of cream in the middle then

----------


## squidge

With either of these Cauliflower soup recipes i would add a tsp of cumin - FABULOUS - it gives a whole new dimension to the tast 

yummy

----------


## sjr014

thanks everyone, i have made both cauliflower soup and brocoli and cauliflower together and they were both perfect!

----------

